# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Luxman A225

## Antonis12

Καλησπέρα.
Μήπως τυχαίνει κάποιος νά έχει τό σχηματικό τού συγκεκριμένου ενισχυτή?Μού έχει παρουσιάσει ένα πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας καί προσπαθώ νά βγάλω άκρη.Στό διαδίκτυο δέν μπόρεσα νά τό βρώ.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## east electronics

πραγματι το σχηματικο ειναι δυσκολο αλλα να πεις ακριβως τι προβλημα εχεις και ανεβασεις και καμμια φωτο μπορει και να μπορω να σε βοηθησω σε γενικες γραμμες αυτα τα μηχανακια ειναι υποθεση 5 λεπτων  επισης εχω και το σχηματικο του 215 ο οποιος φανταζομαι οτι θα ειναι κατι παρεμφερες

----------


## Antonis12

Σάκη καλημέρα καί σέ ευχαριστώ γιά τήν απαντησή σου.Πράγματι δέν φαίνεται νά είναι κάτι σοβαρό.Ο ενισχυτής δέν άναβε καθόλου.Ανοιγοντάς τον είδα ότι έχει 2 μετασχηματιστές.Ο ένας πάνω σέ πλακέτα πού δίνει τήν χαμηλή τάση γιά νά ανάψει τό πάνελ καί ο άλλος της υψηλής.Έχω βγάλει τήν πλακέτα καί θά τήν ψάξω όταν έχω λίγο χρόνο.Δίνοντας τάση κατευθείαν στόν μεγάλο ο ενισχυτής παίζει,αλλά δέν ανάβει τό πάνελ .Επίσης θέλω νά τού αλλάξω τά ρελέ εξόδου πού τό ένα ήταν λίγο προβληματικό.Ήθελα τό σχέδιο γιά νά δώ λίγο τί χαμηλές τάσεις πρέπει νά δίνει.Επίσης δέν δίνει 220 στόν μεγάλο όταν είναι συνδεμένο τό καλωδιό του στήν πλακέτα.Δέν είναι ασφάλειες νομίζω ότι είναι τό ρελέ? δέν είμαι σίγουρος τί είναι αυτό τό μαύρο πού σού δείχνω μέ τό στυλό πρέπει νά τό βγάλω νά τό δώ.

----------


## Antonis12



----------


## east electronics

ο δευερος μετασχηματιστης που βρισκεται εκει χρησιμευει για να δεινει προφανως την ταση για να δου λευει το κυκλωμα standby  αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα  εκει πρπει να εχει και καποια μικρη  τοπικη στεθροποιηση 

κοιτα για ασφαλειο αντιστασεις ανοιχτες ατσεις τροφοδοσιας στην εισοδο και την εξοδο των regulator  χαλασμενο μετασχηματιστη ψυχρες κολλησεις κλπ 

επισης στην κεντρικη πλακετα δεξια βλεπω δυο εξαρτηματα τα οποια ειναι σε ψυκτρα μαλλο και αυτα ειναι regulator και εκει πρεπει να δεις οτι οι τασεις ειναι σωστες ...

αυτα απο μενα δες και ξαναμιλαμε

----------


## FILMAN

Νομίζω ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι ο μικρός μ/ς να έχει ανοικτό πρωτεύον. Για μέτρησέ το με το πολύμετρο... Αν είναι αυτό, βγάλτον, και δες αν έχει θερμοασφάλεια κάτω από την ταινία της καρκάσας. Αν η θερμοασφάλεια έχει ανοίξει, γεφύρωσέ τη, βάλτον να δουλέψει, και μέτρα τις τάσεις του δευτερεύοντος. Στη συνέχεια, αγόρασε έναν μ/ς που να βγάζει τις ίδιες τάσεις, και βάλτον στον ενισχυτή σου.

----------


## Antonis12

Καλησπέρα.Σας ευχαριστώ καί τούς 2 γιά τίς απαντήσεις.Ο μικρός δουλεύει κανονικά.Τό πρόβλημα πρέπει νά είναι σέ αυτή τήν πλακέτα.έχει μία φίσα καί φεύγουν 2 τάσεις πρός τό πάνελ γιά τό stαnd bye.Μετράω 2 συνεχείς τάσεις η μία στά 10 βόλτ καί η άλλη γύρω στά 5.Θά τό κοιτάξω πιό επίμονα σέ λίγες μέρες πού θά έχω λίγο χρόνο.Σάκη στόν α 125 μήπως μπορείς νά δείς άν έχει ίδιο κύκλωμα καί τί τάσεις αναφέρει?Θυμάμαι πρίν από 15 χρόνια πού τόν αγόρασα ότι ήταν τό πιό μικρό μοντέλο της σειράς από τόν δικό μου.

----------


## east electronics

> Καλησπέρα.Σας ευχαριστώ καί τούς 2 γιά τίς απαντήσεις.Ο μικρός δουλεύει κανονικά.Τό πρόβλημα πρέπει νά είναι σέ αυτή τήν πλακέτα.έχει μία φίσα καί φεύγουν 2 τάσεις πρός τό πάνελ γιά τό stαnd bye.Μετράω 2 συνεχείς τάσεις η μία στά 10 βόλτ καί η άλλη γύρω στά 5.Θά τό κοιτάξω πιό επίμονα σέ λίγες μέρες πού θά έχω λίγο χρόνο.Σάκη στόν α 125 μήπως μπορείς νά δείς άν έχει ίδιο κύκλωμα καί τί τάσεις αναφέρει?Θυμάμαι πρίν από 15 χρόνια πού τόν αγόρασα ότι ήταν τό πιό μικρό μοντέλο της σειράς από τόν δικό μου.


 
sorry men  το κοιταξα ηδη ειναι τελιως διαφορετικος ... δες εκει για τις τασεις αυτες πρπει να εχει regulator  οποτε απο εκει θα δεις τι τασεις βγαινουν

----------


## Antonis12

Τελικά τό πρόβλημα ήταν ένα καμμένο regulator.Τό άλλαξα καί όλα εντάξει.Ευχαριστώ γιά τήν βοήθεια.

----------

themisperi (21-11-16)

----------

